# Links > Tutorials >  Τί απολαβή έχει το πιάτο μου;

## Acinonyx

Απολαβή Κατόπτρου

Η απολαβή ενός κατόπτρου εξαρτάται από:
τη συχνότητα[/*:m:74bcf]τη διάμετρο του[/*:m:74bcf]την απόδοση επιφανείιας του[/*:m:74bcf]

Αν γνωρίζουμε αυτά τα 3 στοιχεία μπορούμε με τον παρακάτω τύπο να υπολογίσουμε την απολαβή οποιουδηποτε πιάτου:


```
G = 10 * log ( ( π * D / λ )^2 * ε )

όπου:
D = διάμετρος
λ = μήκος κύμματος
ε = απόδοση επιφάνειας
```

Παράδειγμα

Από το datasheet του τυπικού 80άρι gibertini πιάτου OP80E έχουμε:



```
D = 75 cm
λ = 299.792458/5600 m = 5.3534367 cm
ε = 69%

G = 10 * log ( ( 3.141592654 * 75 / 5.3534367 )^2 * 0.69 )
  = 31.26 dbi
```

Άρα η απολαβή του gibertini των 80cm στα 5.6GHz είναι maximum *31.26dbi.*

----------


## noisyjohn

Που σημαίνει ότι με βάση τους κανονισμούς ( < = 20 dB σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο του χώρου - ισοτροπική κεραία) και με 1 mW ισχύ (0 dB) στη περιοχή λοβού είμαστε εκτός προδιαγραφών ... 
Eκτός και αν κατεβάσουμε την κάρτα στα 0.1 mW (ας κάνει κάποιος ακριβή υπολογισμό)  :: 
Αυτά για όσους έχουν τα γκάζια τσίτα ...

*EDIT* ολίγον λάθος τα παραπάνω  ::  
ύστερα από υπόδειξη:
31db στους 5 γίγα, με 1mw έξοδο (0db)
- απώλειες 2-3 db λόγο pigtail,
- απώλειες π.χ. 1 μέτρο καλώδιο και βύσματα

Η συνολική έξοδος EIRP είναι κάτω από 30db που είναι το νόμιμο όριο στους 5γίγα
Κοινώς όσοι έχουν 80αρι πιάτο, μπορούν να παίξουν και παραπάνω από 1db για να αντισταθμήσουν τις απώλειες μένοντας μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια.

----------


## BillGeo

Ερωτηση: 
Ο τυπος αυτο αυτος ισχυει μονο για τις πληρης παραβολες ή εφαρμοζετε και στα offset πιατα?

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Εφαρμόζεται και στα offset. Η διάμετρος σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι η μικρότερη διάσταση του offset.

----------


## tsatasos

Ο παραπάνω τύπος μου βγάζει *32,45dBi* στα 5600MHz για τo 80x85 Tecatel που χρησιμοποιώ. Μένει να πάρω ένα Gibertini να το διαπιστώσω και στην πράξη.

----------


## grigoris

32.46  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, είναι πολύ καλό Γρηγόρη και στα δορυφορικά που το βάζω πιάνει καλά.

----------

